# Mural I am working on



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

at my house.
We turned our back room into an old hollywood room.
These arent done still need some more work and 3 more need to be added, James Dean and Lucy Ball and Charlie Chaplin to be added. Hope you like!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg they are amazing thats a brilliant theme for a room is it a chill out room
who done that painting on the wall they are brilliant


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! Stunning! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

I did the paintings ~ Thanks!


----------



## lfkj42 (Jan 18, 2008)

you are very good I like it


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

that is so cool. i wish i had that kind of talent.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Incredible !!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow - that is so neat! Great job!!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Thank you! I will keep yall updated as I get further along!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

wow, how great do they look!
VERY talented indeed! They look amazing


----------



## spoiledchiens (Jan 2, 2008)

amazing work


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

wow! Jeeze! excellent work!


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

really impressive well done, look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

Holy cowwwwwwwwww
those are great!!! Good job!


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW! These are amazing!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

wow wow wow that is so good


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

That is so awesome!!!! I cannot wait to see it when it is complete.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

aww thanks guys! I have been sooooo busy I sooooo have to get back to it BUT BF is going away for week and weekend to go fishing and YEAH that will free up my time and I will try to finish it!


----------



## ChiChick1 (May 15, 2008)

Wow! You are so talented!! What a cool theme!!:thumbup:


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

wow theyre awesome


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool! Great job!


----------

